
Ask HN: In an emergency what tools and technology would you take? - emson
I recently came across the Serval project where you can use Android phones to create ad-hoc telephone networks.
That got me thinking if there was a natural disaster what tools, technology and software would you ensure you had with you.<p>Here were a few ideas I would probably have in my emergency bag:<p>Energy:  
Solar cooker: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gosunstove.com&#x2F;  
USB charger powered by fire: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.flamestower.com&#x2F;  
Battery: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;zendure.myshopify.com&#x2F;<p>Communication:  
Android phone: Samsung Galaxy S4 Active or something tough  
Serval project: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.servalproject.org&#x2F;  
Network scanner: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.overlook.android.fing&amp;hl=en<p>Technology:  
RaspberryPi wether station: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;airpi.es&#x2F;  
assortment of chargers and cables  
Walkie talkies  
Radio scanner  
USB drives  
3G MiFi Dongle e.g. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;store.three.co.uk&#x2F;view&#x2F;plan&#x2F;MBBD12062013T160817?manufacturer=Huawei&amp;deviceType=MBB_DONGLE&amp;id=1189<p>Books:  
Ray Mears books:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.raymears.com&#x2F;Ray_Mears&#x2F;Ray_Mears_Books.cfm  
Wild edible foods:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sergeiboutenko.com&#x2F;my-book-is-out&#x2F;<p>Sleep and shelter:  
Nube hammock:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sierramadreresearch.com&#x2F;shop&#x2F;nube&#x2F;<p>Tools:  
Bush craft knife  
Flint and steel  
Para cord  
Tarpaulin: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bushcraftandsurvivalskills.blogspot.com&#x2F;2012&#x2F;03&#x2F;what-is-best-tarp-setup-steps-to-take.html  
Torch
======
runjake
Take? Take where? Where are you going? What's going on? Must you go? Why are
you going? Do you have children with you?

Generally speaking though:

0\. Leatherman Wave. I always, always carry this with me on my pocket.

1\. Water

2\. Food

3\. Warmth/shelter (Always a bic lighter, but also tarps, blankets, jackets,
garbage bags, etc)

4\. Firearm(s)

5\. Wind-up fm/am/wx radio

6\. My amateur HT

7\. First aid kit (customized, and common needed meds added per the books in
#8)

8\. Resource Books (US Army Special Forces Medic manual, Where There Is No
Doctor, the edible plants guide for my region). I own and I've of course
already spent time studying these, so it's somewhat practiced and easier to
perform under stress.

9\. Sanity books. Something long and stoic that would normally be too long for
my ADD. A book of buddhist quotes, for personal psyops.

...

...

97\. Tablet or phone with cellular data, to monitor local tweets.

In that order.

~~~
esw
You really carry a Wave everywhere? I love mine, but it's so heavy.

~~~
runjake
Get the $5 pocket clip from leatherman.com.

------
thejteam
Don't forget entertainment. If you are going lightweight go with a harmonica.
And as many books(fiction) as you can carry. Don't underestimate fiction when
there is no TV and your cell phone battery has died.

If mobility is not a concern and we are talking long term collapse learn how
to make a Still. Or stockpile booze. Booze will be more valuable than gold.
And if we are only taking about a short term disaster will make you the most
popular person on the block and you will have more friends than ever before.

------
evacuationdrill
I like that hammock shelter. To make a little "base" or home or whatever, you
could put your stuff inside and have the ropes over higher branches, then lift
it and tie down the ropes to keep out animals. If the emergency is of the
apocalyptic or state-ending variety, a bunch of looted cable locks could chain
together and even make it locking, making people climb to steal your stuff.

Then again, if this is in a go-bag, I suppose it all fits in the bag, doesn't
it?

